# Rory Gallagher



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A name we don't hear that often. I must admit I have not checked out his stuff. Probably missing out on something.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

You are missing out on a lot. Rory was/is one was my guitar heroes from waaaayyyy back. If you have never heard much from him I would humbly recommend "Irish Tour" and "Live in Europe" to start with. I was very lucky to have seen him in a large bar in Detroit called "Harpos" back in the 80s'. One of the best guitarist I have ever seen live.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Change "probably" to "definitely"!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

One of the few guitarists I believe lives up to the "legend" reputation.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Agreed. He's one of my all-time faves. Moonchild is one of my favourite songs bar none, especially the live versions where he absolutely rips it up. Rory is just incredible!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw Taste as a surprise 3rd act for, I think it was, Derek and the Dominos with Delaney, Bonnie and Friends (or it might have been Blind Faith and someone else, but it was a Clapton band anyway). They weren't even on the posters and started playing while the stage behind them was still being set for the other bands and the house lights were up. The crowd was really enthusiastic and chanted for the lights to go down after the 1st or 2nd song. The house conformed and after 3 encores, Rory had to come back onstage to thank the crowd and tell them their time was up. THAT is how impressive a performer he is - when the crowd doesn't want him to leave the stage even to get Clapton in his early prime onstage, well that's something!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It was once reported that when Hendrix was asked by a reporter what it felt like to be the best guitar player in the world he replied "I don't know, why don't you go and ask Rory Gallagher" 



[video=youtube;gyHymAxUVrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyHymAxUVrc[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

man, you got a lot of great stuff to look into.
you cant really go wrong with any of rorys albums.
for me, irish tour, against the grain, and the self titled debut are favourites.
but then theres tastes on the boards, calling card, tattoo- its all fantastic.
as well as loads of killer live footage.

might as well have a look at this old thread-
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?30571-Rory-Gallagher&highlight=rory+gallagher


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Rory Gallagher - The beat club sessions 1971-72

01 - Laundromat
02 - Hands up
03 - Sinnerboy
04 - Just the smile
05 - Used to be
06 - In your town
07 - Sould've learned my lesson
08 - Crest of a wave
09 - Toredown
10 - Pistol slapper blues
11 - Don't know where I'm going
12 - Going to my hometown
13 - I could've I had religion
14 - McAvoy boogie
15 - Hoodoo man
16 - Messin' with the kid

[video=youtube;9Ky7pmnF9WQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ky7pmnF9WQ[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;gO2-gWll_Q4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gO2-gWll_Q4[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;R9wyGlvHACo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9wyGlvHACo[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;PSgH_AIQPuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSgH_AIQPuI[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;LtN-_k_lkjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtN-_k_lkjs[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;JlpawZr3m3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlpawZr3m3E[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;-38OleVc5j8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-38OleVc5j8[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;QtOTiCstVEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtOTiCstVEo[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;NwTCICXEA9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwTCICXEA9w[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;dt8UWaFQ5YU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt8UWaFQ5YU[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

All of Rory's albums from the 70s are great, his debut & Deuce are probably my faves. His band at that time had Lou Martin on keys, Rod De'Ath on drums & Gerry McAvoy on bass. His later studio work is somewhat inconsistent, likely b/c Martin & De'Ath were gone, but still a few gems on each record (Brute Force & Ignorance, comes to mind).

Live was where Rory was at his best, his energy & passion for creating honest, soulful music really shine through. Rory "brought it" night in, night out. Agree about starting w/ Irish Tour 74 (the best version of "Million Miles Away" w/ a sweet Celtic-tinged intro), and also highly recommend the Live At Montreux 2 DVD set. 

Not sure if it's out on DVD yet, but look for the Madrid concert on YouTube. Absolute killer cover of Muddy Water's "Garbage Man".


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great picks fraser! Here is another live gem "BBC Sessions". Rory really rips it up on "Calling Card".


[video=youtube;1DlinDGBdcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DlinDGBdcY[/video]


----------

